# Aliens Vs Predator 2 Not Starting



## Khaosphil (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I just installed a legitimate copy of AVP 2, and I'm currently unable to start it on my laptop. Here's what I've done so far to try and get it working.



Patched it to the latest version 1.0.9.6
Reinstalled it (repatched it also)
Ran it in compatability mode for all previous OS that it has been working on (Windows Vista (all service packs), Windows XP (all servide packs), and Windows 98/ME)
Ran it as admin
Restarted laptop many times

Problem was initially computer doing nothing when I tried to start it., now message pops up saying "Unable to load function: FT_Thunk (KERNEL32.dll)"

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Laptop Model: Acer Aspire 4810TZG (4 months old)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Processor: Intel Pentium SU4100 (1.3 Ghz, 800 Mhz FSB)
Graphics: 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330
Optical Drive: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ862AS
Hard Drive: 320GB Hitachi HTS545032B9A300
RAM: 4GB
Monitors: 14" LED LCD 16:9 monitor and 22" TFT LCD 16:10

If you need anymore info let me know.

Thanks in advance,
-Phil


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Aliens Vs Predator 2 the game from 2001 or the latest Aliens Vs Predator that just came out?

Try running System Requirements "Can you Run It"


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually; I suggest using  this one

However either games should work on your system.

If it's AvP2 then try copying the contents from the CD to the HDD and install there. If it's the Steam AVP then try to verify integrity of game cache and defrag any of the game's files.

Don't forget to disable anti-virus and firewall before installing / playing. I can run AVP2 just fine on my Windows 7 system. 

You need to run the patches as administrator for them to work, you can try the game too but I don't need to do that.


----------



## Khaosphil (Jan 22, 2011)

This is AVP2 from 2001, Fox/Monolith/Sierra. I'll try installing from the HDD tomorrow morning, my PC can definitely run it, all other FPS games from the early 2000s work at full graphics - Unreal Tournament and Delta Force. I've tried disabling Kaspersky (processes have very similar names was my initial logic avp.exe (Kaspersky) and AVP2.exe). Always install anything with full admin on. All will hopefully be tried tomorrow. Otherwise I may have to use my old XP machine I'm using as a server for a bit of gaming! Thanks for the advice, -Phil


----------



## Khaosphil (Jan 22, 2011)

I've tried all suggestions, I think it may be down to 64 bit version of Windows. The KERNEL32.dll error is down to my laptop not having the file as it is 64 bit. I do have an alternative computer which should be 64 bit, but when I upgraded it to Windows 7 Ultimate I used 32 bit by accident, I'll check and see if it runs on that.

Thanks for all your help anyway guys,
-Phil


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Like I said, I got the game to work on my system fine so I'm not thinking it's 64-bit or even Windows 7 but something else.


----------



## Khaosphil (Jan 22, 2011)

Well it works on my 32-bit machine. My laptops been a bit dodgy with games recently for some reason.

But I can't get online play to work, have the servers been taken down?

Oh well, I can still relive the campaign!

Thanks again guys,
-Phil


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah yes actually, the servers have been offline for some time now. However the community at Lithtech have made a patch to let you go online (though there are limited servers now, and most are pretty lame or empty) 
go here! make sure you run all the patches as administrator or you'll get an error.


----------



## kangaroojack (Apr 16, 2012)

-Phil

Not (V)akavelli by any chance? 

Anyway, I'm going to be hosting a server soon (or rather as soon as I can get the game installed I am anyway) and if you're still looking for somewhere online gimme a shout and I'll give you the details for the server if you want?


----------

